# BBC SO Pro plugin dropping voices



## Ferenc Bátri (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey,
I have trouble BBC SO Pro. It is dropping voices when playing and in the rendered audio too. I set in the plugin the maximum number of voices. I have maximized the buffer size in the DAW (Ableton) and gave more driver error compensation... I have no idea what can I do more. It's dropping when playing a smaller section, sometimes when just solo an instrument. Very frustrating because the CPU usage is around 70%. I use an old Mac Pro 5,1 with 64 GB ram. Each, the libraries and the system has an internal SSD. I have no problem with the sample loading. Maybe too slow my old 1066 MHz DD3 memory to a huge full orchestral template...
The track freezing function is unusable because of the same problem.
I tried to find a solution on the web, no success.
Maybe in the final phase, I have to remove parts and render by section...

If you have any idea please share with me, thanks


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 2, 2020)

Following. I actually didn't start having this issue until they updated it, funnily enough. I'll probably submit a ticket here soon.


----------



## Ferenc Bátri (Sep 3, 2020)

I can't believe but seems like I found the best plugin configuration for my old machine. By the default settings, only my string section with the 9 plugins (with carefully selected articulations and two types of mics) used ~35 GB RAM. I tried to redirect some load from memory to SSD. 
I tried many values with playback and rendering...
Earlier I played with these settings but I messed it up and it worked really badly. This time I was much more conscious now and yeah, now everything is fine. There is some glitch when the Kontak part of my template start but that's ok, it doesn't show in the rendered sound. 
The CPU usage didn't change...


----------

